# Got a Small Layout? Stand up and be counted.



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, we have a (Who has the Biggest Layout)

How about all those great little layouts?

You have a layout with no curves bigger than 4 foot diameter?

Post pictures of your layouts here.

Randy


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Me, Me, Me, Me *









*I feel like I have one of the smallest layouts in the world outdoors in G scale *








*Perhaps I should shoot a couple new ariel pic.s from the steps going to the upstairs unit above us.*
*The town population has gone up by a couple houses and a chuch though. Also have one other kinda *
*building I got at Lowes for $25. Need some new pictures of that too. Yet I only have 13 switches, all 4 footers and all of my curves except 6 are 4 footers, the other 6 are 5 footers. New pictures by the end of the weekend







* 
*Rocky*


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I think you can call this a small layout








It's a "triangular-oval" around the tree...


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Not sure if mine counts: 

Have 8 foot Diameter curves. But, only have about 45 foot of track total. 
Out back anyway. New addition is gonna have 10 foot Diameter curves. 
And back yard will be upgraded to 10 foot diameter curves, probably next year. 
Photos of most of back yard can be found here: 

www.trainboard.com/railimages/showphoto.php/photo/111237/ppuser/2645 

Additional photos can be found in album. Models and more!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

no pics yet (i'm still building - and i build slowly) 
(edit: but i can put up a plan)

i am realising a 16' by 46' indoor layout. two levels, planned as a couple of connected dioramas with different themes. 

since the avaiable space demanded a decision, if i wanted four 40' straights with large curves or eight straights with 4' to 5' diameter curves, i opted for sharp curves (most of them hidden in tunnels). 

the decision was easy for me. i like to have many trains moving at the same time (automated analogue block system), and i like short, old fashioned trains.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Paulus: That is a gorgeous layout. You can be rightly proud of that. I bet it's a lot of fun running your operation.

Bigger is not better. Marc Horowitz warned everyone years ago that equipment was getting too big and that most don't have the room or $$ to build huge layouts with 20' curves and all that.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Heres mine...........


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, is that the Aristo 30" circle or something? 

And what? Smoke not on? I'm ashamed to be your friend ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Life lesson; It isn't about how much you have that's important, it's how you make use of what you do have.You've probably seen these, but they were all R-1 pikes 

Mark I















Mark II
















Mark III

















I went a little bigger this spring (R-2), but not so much that maintaining it will be a chore.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicks running on R1 there, I am the King of Small Layouts, my "BIG" layout tops out at a whoopingly large 5'6" x5'6', I also have two 2'x2' pizza layout, one for display one sceniced, and I just got track for 32" diamter and another 21" dia. ...just in case Aristo stops making them.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

You can see mine in the "Indoor Layouts" forum.

So far it's 5' x 12' x 28', with 94 feet of track, 12 structures, 7 switches, 2 passing sidings, and 3 dead end sidings.

Working on another siding now.

Thanks: Jeff


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm... 

...started four years ago (depressing in its way) with a 11x27 room, a Bachmann Chistmas set, and a cheapo Lionel set off EBAY. Managed to build myself into one disaster after another in that space, mostly involving 'reach' and 'grade' issues. Knocked some 'windows' through part of a wall a couple years ago and managed to tack on a 4x12 addition to that space, which helped quite a bit. This winter I finally got a bunch of stuff moved, and knocked more 'windows' through the rest of that wall, giving me a 16x27 space, which is as big as its going to get. The new layout is being set up to eliminate 'reach' issues but still allow room for scenery. It features two modified switching puzzles ('Timesaver' and 'Inglenook') attached to a sort of mangled figure eight type deal, which has a couple sidings of its own. (I might actually be able to post some pics in a week or two here).


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't like layouts that look like some Marklin or Lionel display railway where there is track crammed on every inch. 

My whole railway is in a small section of the front yard, bordered by driveway, walk and house on all sides, so it can never get bigger. 

It has a quarter arc of 4' radius (R3) out of one corner, but the min radius is 2.5' (R2) on the main, with 2' (R1) on the branch and sidings. All switches are R1 with two Train Li R2s. 

Kind of a wonky oval, with two passing sidings and two stubs. The branch will have one passing siding, one stub, and the end will be a reverse loop. 

Yeah, not some huge monster with long runs for long trains, but I can actually work on it and keep it up. Also gives more money for the infastructure as far as clamps and other bits to make for less trouble in operation. 

I wish more small railways would make it in Garden Railways et al, to show that it CAN be done, and a noob does not feel that they need 2500' of track for a railway.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I thought this thread was suposed to be about how cool little layouts are and not picking on others because thay want more? Lets face it bigger is the way the hobby is going but to EACH there own. IF 4ft diameter is what you want by all means have at it. There is plenty of room in this hobby for everyone. Now lets stop the cryin and PLAY trains.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 12 Jun 2010 10:23 AM 
Paulus: That is a gorgeous layout. You can be rightly proud of that. I bet it's a lot of fun running your operation.

Bigger is not better. Marc Horowitz warned everyone years ago that equipment was getting too big and that most don't have the room or $$ to build huge layouts with 20' curves and all that. 


So glad no one including the Manufactures listens to Marc Horowitz or most of his employees, Just look at all the nice new LARGE rolling stock coming down the pike. Lets face it fellas if it wasnt going to sell they wouldnt make it.........
















Autoracks and 89ft trailer trains are the way of the future.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wha?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Correct Sir, WAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WAAAAAAAAAAAA would be better.














Its Drnky Drinky nite, not a good nite to try and match witts with me you'll loose. Wait till Mid week.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to agree with Nick on this one. Nobody is putting anybody down for small railroads. It's almost like "us" against "them" mentality. I'm into narrow gauge and I'm only able to squeeze a mainline along the property line-maybe get about 200 feet at the most and about two feet out from the fence! 

As Nick said,"Now lets stop the cryin and PLAY trains."


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 12 Jun 2010 05:48 PM 
Posted By xo18thfa on 12 Jun 2010 10:23 AM 
Paulus: That is a gorgeous layout. You can be rightly proud of that. I bet it's a lot of fun running your operation.

Bigger is not better. Marc Horowitz warned everyone years ago that equipment was getting too big and that most don't have the room or $$ to build huge layouts with 20' curves and all that. 


So glad no one including the Manufactures listens to Marc Horowitz or most of his employees, Just look at all the nice new LARGE rolling stock coming down the pike. Lets face it fellas if it wasnt going to sell they wouldnt make it.........
















Autoracks and 89ft trailer trains are the way of the future.










Mark should talk, his layout is fairly big, its a big circle but it pretty good sized.


Nick while I agree that bigger is likely the future of LS, also understand that bigger is also more limiting and more expensive. So their could be a significant drop in the number of active newbies coming into that end of the hobby in the future, my view is that manufacturers should not forget that most people live in suburban homes with ever smaller yardspace, if they ignore the small layout crowd and cater only to the larger layout crowd, they could put themselves right out of business as there are only so many 80' autoracks you can sell. Remember Aristos biggest seller is the Eggliner series, that says alot. Its probably going to end up like O where you have the scale guys running on O-72 curves and then there the larger more toy train crowd running O-27, guess I'd be in that later catagory as my stuff will likely always be space limited unless I hit the lotto. LOL 

Also agreee, Paulus that is an amazing layout , Mongo like!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 12 Jun 2010 06:15 PM 
Correct Sir, WAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WAAAAAAAAAAAA would be better.














Its Drnky Drinky nite, not a good nite to try and match witts with me you'll loose. Wait till Mid week.










Not sure where you thought I was crying, the only crying I saw were your smiles, wherever they come from. I am stuck with these ones here, like this:









In the end, some like big equipment, layouts, et al. Heck, Dad builds some big monsters to this day, his cup of tea, while others don't. What makes the hobby great!

Cheers (drinky night here also) and a good night to you too.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Victor,
I dont disagree with you but you guys have so much in the way of everything in the hobby as far as track small engines and rolling stock and everything you guys need to make some cool looking layouts. I am always at aw when i see some of the things you, Kormy , Mik and others do with limited space. But when some larger stuff apears you guys get all defencive and like we are the ememy, listen i dont care what size RR you have as long as you are happy with it.
Just dont get pissed when other options come to market that your not interested in. Like i said before theres plenty of room for all, Large or small. Just cause i have the room and like long trains doesnt make me the bad guy. I grew up with different trains than you did so i model what i know and like. just as you do. You have to admit you really enjoyed running on the Fairplex didnt you? go ahead and say it. I had fun running on a layout were my train disappeared for 10 minuted then i found it again. Way cool stuff.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think it is a matter of some are the enemy, and others are not, the hobby as a whole has some "supersizing" that has taken place. 

Even a friend that is still in HO commented while he would like a nice medium sized steam, "bigger" with full sound and the works is what is hitting the shelves and selling for some part. Complaining? Maybe. Jealous? Probably, as the smaller stuff needed for branchline modelling is not to be found. 

Me? My part of my HO collection consists of a rake of wood (LaBelle and Westwood) 1890s-1910s 60-80' passenger cars. Now, once all are completed, those can make for an impressive consist! And would look quite goofy on a starter 4x8 foot layout honestly.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

And one more piece of food for thought tonight as i get my Drinky Drinky on is, You say the EGGLINER is one of the best selling things to come to market, But you must relize that if it werent for guys like myself and others that want bigger and better stuff this little piece of ARISTOCRAP would have never appeared because there wouldnt have been no streamliners wear the ends were used to make this thing, RITE............Rite








So in closing lets try to get along big or small we all enjoy our trains no matter how we use them. Now that Pastor Nick has said his piece, its strip club time. Nite all. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ there goes that extra piece of rolling stock i wanted this week....


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

On the sister thread to this one, Del asks "Is bigger better?" I would respond with a definite "no" because size in any scale is entirely irrelevant if the owner/operator is enjoying the hobby with what he/she has, be that in terms of space for a railroad and/or the size of the equipment being operated. 

As for Nick with his "Aristocrap" reference and shots at _Garden Railways_ magazine: I would expect better from a club president who should be striving to be an ambassador for the hobby--especially on a public forum--not as someone who comes across as a person with a large chip on his shoulder.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Allen,
You always enlighten me with your words of wisdom...........I am Humbled Sir







Maybe if i ever get back into O guage i will come over and visit you on your forum. 

As far as your comments to me on Aristo, No chip thats just Experiance, As far as Garden RR magzine is concerned thats My opionion, not an attack. But they do take some nice photos, and as Far as your comment on to be an ambassador the hobby. Nope.... Just the future of the hobby.

Now that thats done back to the subject at hand. [ Got a Small Layout? Stand up and be counted. ]


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Twenty-eight foot diameter outside track and twenty-seven inside. no switches, no buildings, just ballasted track - raised up on sticks. No electrical hook-ups unless I'm runing a sparkie or two. 

Vwalla! 

The Vibona Bridge and Lake Gleep RR. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of The Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Allan, consider the source. Nick is, well..... Nick. He's special, he is.




And sometimes he's even funny.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 12 Jun 2010 07:46 PM 
...But when some larger stuff apears you guys get all defencive and like we are the ememy, ...


but, Nicky, in some aspects you ARE the enemy. (where is my mashine gun smiley??)
see, you argued, that without guys, who speak out for "large is better" some fine large engines would not have been built.
right. and for the same reason there is very few stuff for beginners or "small is beautyfull" guys.
sure, if some company representants scan the forums, they read all the time about big -bigger-biggest.
(same with battery power)
so, in a way the constant "killing" of threads about smaller layouts and rolling stock (or about analogue) hurts the interests of those, who are not in the "two acres league".

did you see me posting on the " *What are the largest* *garden railroad layouts*?" (telling everybody, that large layouts are not optimal? - or some other crap)
why do you need to tell everybody in a thread about small layouts, that small layouts are inferior to large layouts?
i think, the different points of view would be better discussed in the "is bigger better?"thread.

i am happy for every person, that wants a large layout, if he can realise it. you got my sympathy, when you are happy to have 2' long locos.
why don't you try to see us "small-layouters" in a similar light?

we all know, that you like to brag and brawl. - but sometimes you behave like a PITA. (imagine a bazooka smiley here)

korm


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of us are in the small layout category I would think. Under eight foot diameter (Damn I hate the idea of not calling a curve by it's RADIUS!) and maybe one hundred feet of track or so. But then there are a few that I would consider large layouts (NOT even talking about Dennis Serrine's or Roger Clarkson or Fairplex). Howard Sheldon (NO longer posts here) had heart surgery and his doctor recommended a new hobby. SO he built his empire in the backyard here in North Hollywood. I believe it was probably 60 feet square. Tons of buildings, plants and miniature trees everywhere. Who can forget his "OJ Police Chase" in miniature? After a few years, he told me the maintenance on everything just destroyed his love of the hobby. The last I heard he was selling everything! Paul Burch in Gig Harbor, Washington, has what I consider one of the finest private railroads around. More than a thousand feet of track, large sweeping curves, #8 and #10 turnouts, tunnels and large bridges AND a model of Tehachapi Loop. I believe it is "L" shaped- 100X75 feet. 

Your layout has to be managable, no matter what the size. An 8 ft. square plot of ground for a layout can be a lot of work for some to take care of. Others can have a 1/3 of an acre and still care of it themselves! Still others hire maintenance people to care for it. 

I think what I find disturbing in these types of threads is the defensive nature of "some" individuals regarding their "small" layouts. It almost sounds like someone having their "manhood" criticized. If you like 30 ft. trains pulled by 4 units on a 5X12 layout, GREAT. More power to you. It's all in the eye of the beholder. If you have the room and can boast about 100 car freights, that awesome too. Personally I got into narrow gauge because I could get away with sharper RADII and short mainlines and even shorter lengths of freights and passenger trains. Eight car freights and three coach passenger trains are about what I can handle AND I'm prototypical. 

How many of us got into the railroading hobby with American Flyer and Lionel. Shortened cars, sharp radii and all on a 4X8 sheet of plywood. But that was our world. Your empire was anything you wanted it to be! Just because this large scale stuff is BIG, doesn't mean we can't go back to those ideas and appreciate the good times this hobby can bring.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

HHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM I didnt start any of the threads you mentioned yet i get blamed for saying you guys do a good job with smaller layouts?. Some of you guys are like a bunch of girls WA WA WA 
So for now on i will only post what i think and not give any of you a







FOR DOING A GOOD JOB. And as far as brawling by that you mean speaking my mind and putting forth the facts and the cover ups when some would rather sweep it under the rug then yes i must be a brawler. And finally P.I.T.A, some of the cry babys should take a look in the mirror from time to time WAAAAAAAAAAAA WAAAAAAAAAAA WAAAAAAAAA You guys have the most in the hobby as far as avalable items to use yet you still cry.
All i can tell you is i speak my mind whether some of you like it or not. the facts are the facts. and as ive said before, i dont really care if you like it or not, Let me be blunt now that you have taken the gloves off, all in all bigger is the way things are going whether you like it or not. The Manufactures see this in sales #s thats why they are starting to make what they are because they know we WILL buy it and that in all honesty little guys layouts arent that many any more as they once use to be because there is plenty of bigger stuf to run now.
Once againl, you can say what you want but all i see is SOME of the smallers guys cryin the blues again and the bigger guys are very happy at this point. Nothing else needs to be said...........


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By gary Armitstead on 13 Jun 2010 11:44 AM 
Most of us are in the small layout category I would think. Under eight foot diameter (Damn I hate the idea of not calling a curve by it's RADIUS!) and maybe one hundred feet of track or so. But then there are a few that I would consider large layouts (NOT even talking about Dennis Serrine's or Roger Clarkson or Fairplex). Howard Sheldon (NO longer posts here) had heart surgery and his doctor recommended a new hobby. SO he built his empire in the backyard here in North Hollywood. I believe it was probably 60 feet square. Tons of buildings, plants and miniature trees everywhere. Who can forget his "OJ Police Chase" in miniature? After a few years, he told me the maintenance on everything just destroyed his love of the hobby. The last I heard he was selling everything! Paul Burch in Gig Harbor, Washington, has what I consider one of the finest private railroads around. More than a thousand feet of track, large sweeping curves, #8 and #10 turnouts, tunnels and large bridges AND a model of Tehachapi Loop. I believe it is "L" shaped- 100X75 feet. 

Your layout has to be managable, no matter what the size. An 8 ft. square plot of ground for a layout can be a lot of work for some to take care of. Others can have a 1/3 of an acre and still care of it themselves! Still others hire maintenance people to care for it. 

I think what I find disturbing in these types of threads is the defensive nature of "some" individuals regarding their "small" layouts. It almost sounds like someone having their "manhood" criticized. If you like 30 ft. trains pulled by 4 units on a 5X12 layout, GREAT. More power to you. It's all in the eye of the beholder. If you have the room and can boast about 100 car freights, that awesome too. Personally I got into narrow gauge because I could get away with sharper RADII and short mainlines and even shorter lengths of freights and passenger trains. Eight car freights and three coach passenger trains are about what I can handle AND I'm prototypical. 

How many of us got into the railroading hobby with American Flyer and Lionel. Shortened cars, sharp radii and all on a 4X8 sheet of plywood. But that was our world. Your empire was anything you wanted it to be! Just because this large scale stuff is BIG, doesn't mean we can't go back to those ideas and appreciate the good times this hobby can bring. 

Gary,
As ussual well said and to the point. To each there own and cry babys go find your mommys.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, we love ya man, we really do. One of these days we're just gonna have to give you mood stabilizers, or get you fixed, that's all. 

Buy your monster trains, and be happy. Be president of a one man club, if that's what you want (if you were VICE president, then it might be time to worry). You can do your thing, just let other people do theirs. Nobody is out to get you. Korm isn't busy sharpening pitchforks and I'm not preparing torches... at least not yet. And I don't think either of us have any bi-planes, so you are safe. 

And please share pictures of YOUR efforts, we promise not to laugh. Constructively critique maybe, but not laugh.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 13 Jun 2010 01:15 PM 
Nick, we love ya man, we really do. One of these days we're just gonna have to give you mood stabilizers, or get you fixed, that's all. 

Buy your monster trains, and be happy. Be president of a one man club, if that's what you want (if you were VICE president, then it might be time to worry). You can do your thing, just let other people do theirs. Nobody is out to get you. Korm isn't busy sharpening pitchforks and I'm not preparing torches... at least not yet. And I don't think either of us have any bi-planes, so you are safe. 

And please share pictures of YOUR efforts, we promise not to laugh. Constructively critique maybe, but not laugh. 

Now thats just the kinda responce i would have expected from you ALLEN, that is your name rite? I guess you guys told me............. Like im in any way worried about you or Kormy, come on get real. You two are like your web site, not too much action on there. By the way i Constructively critique your work all the time.







And i do buy my monster trains every chance i get, no problems there Buddy.........


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 13 Jun 2010 05:09 AM I'm .... Just the future of the hobby. 

Snarky comments are 'the future'? Saints preserve us! We're going to become HO!

Yes, Nick, you should expect a tongue in cheek reply from me. Sometimes humor works better than 'taking the gloves off'. There's 2 kinds of people in this world, those that can laugh at themselves, and those who can't figure out why everyone else is laughing.


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Nick,
I honestly dont know why you bother with these 2, Its seems like talking to a brick wall and its their way or the highway. In reading a past post in this forum from a couple of years ago i recalled coming across a post by Mik saying how he was having problems with his wife and his life took a down turn so he needed this stuff to help him thru it. I find it very strange that Mik would use that in one of his post to you after he if the post was writtem rite said he use these drugs. I find it very rude and not very funny, but i guess when you have all that time with nothing to do you think these things up.
Please keep on posting pictures of your shows as we do enjoy looking at what you and your club members do to help the hobby. You dont just talk the talk you walk it. I for one thank you and guys like you that put your money out there to put on these shows for us once upon a time non train people to see and enjoy, and we do. This is how i got into this hobby by seeing a G scale didsplay at a all guage show, it was great.
Johnn


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well thanks for destroying another thread guys. 

I started this thread to give those who have small layouts a place to show their layouts and shine a little. 

But thanks to a few, it quickly became a place to argue over the size of layouts and personal attacks. 

Korm was right in saying that he nor anyone else went on the (Who has the Largest layout) thread and started bashing large layouts. 

Yet, what did this thread end up with? 

Randy


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 13 Jun 2010 04:04 PM 
Well thanks for destroying another thread guys. 

I started this thread to give those who have small layouts a place to show their layouts and shine a little. 

But thanks to a few, it quickly became a place to argue over the size of layouts and personal attacks. 

Korm was right in saying that he nor anyone else went on the (Who has the Largest layout) thread and started bashing large layouts. 

Yet, what did this thread end up with? 

Randy 

Randy ,Im sorry your thread got off topic, please start again and hopefully these guys can keep it on target. I have one more comment to make and then i will leave it alone.


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

So all other stuff aside, yes, I have a small layout, I've posted before but pictures are always fun. Need to take some new ones as the flowers change. 

The reason I have a modified dog bone with 4 foot diameter curves is that She Who Must Be Obeyed said it had to fit in the flower bed. Then I procured the former "junk area" to be another flower bed. We use the rest of our yard for other things, (dogs and kids) so any future expansions will likely be on the perimeter. The next logical place to go would be about 50 feet down a fence line and back, so at $7 a foot or more the stainless track is kind of pricey. Ah well. I'm a gradualist at this, for now.

Still, most people are still delighted the first time they see my little layout, just had a new visitor yesterday. Most folks don't know you can have model trains outside, and the reaction is always along the lines of "cool!"

Someday (sooner than I wish!) the kids won't be using the play structure and that will open up more area that could be used. In the meantime there's that cowboy town the youngest wants built (or purchased--she's seen my ahem skills or lack thereof.) It's been stated before, but there are multiple facets to the garden railroad hobby. At any given time I might be more into the garden part, or the model structures part, or the gardening part. Sitting on the porch with ballgame on, the bbq going and perhaps a cool beverage, now that's worth the fiddling around with the stuff.

As for the manufacturers, I've only experienced Aristo Craft and while G scale is expensive compared to other scales, as I've fiddled with the cars I'm impressed with the value. (I have no connection to Aristo Craft.) I should buy some more 20 foot freight cars, I like how they look on my layout.

Is a big layout with DCCC, switches, water feature, and all sorts of stuff in my future? Perhaps. I'll reiterate that I probably wouldn't still be doing it without the knowledge base that exists on this forum, so thanks again!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, 

Did you even bother to read my post? Just askin'.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Johnn on 13 Jun 2010 03:46 PM 
Nick,
I honestly dont know why you bother with these 2, Its seems like talking to a brick wall and its their way or the highway. In reading a past post in this forum from a couple of years ago i recalled coming across a post by Mik saying how he was having problems with his wife and his life took a down turn so he needed this stuff to help him thru it. I find it very strange that Mik would use that in one of his post to you after he if the post was writtem rite said he use these drugs. I find it very rude and not very funny, but i guess when you have all that time with nothing to do you think these things up.
Please keep on posting pictures of your shows as we do enjoy looking at what you and your club members do to help the hobby. You dont just talk the talk you walk it. I for one thank you and guys like you that put your money out there to put on these shows for us once upon a time non train people to see and enjoy, and we do. This is how i got into this hobby by seeing a G scale didsplay at a all guage show, it was great.
Johnn


John you cant get upset over things online, it all fun and games and i know Miky and Kormy mean me no harm. As a mentor to a few of these guys i have learned to have broad shoulders so when my underlings need to vent it doesnt bother me one bit.
Im so glad that Mik has aloud me to continue to post photos for him and i have another Largescale purchase i just made and hope he and Kormy will Constructively critique it well.
So heres how my newest largescale story purchase began, I was sitting in my chair on my back porch a few weekends ago with a beer in hand looking into my garage,
I noticed that in the 1st bay was my Dozi boat, the 2nd housed my Harley, the 3rd my truck and the 4 th was empty. I thought to myself that looks strange being empty like that so i started to think what might i get to fiil that last bay?
My mind raced for 2 days then i decided what could fill the hole in my garage. So here she is a brand new black 0 4 0 with 600hp. this should be enough to pull those long trains i want you think? God i just luv this hobby
































Please be fair............


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I did read your posts Gary. 

What you said was true. 

It's just too bad the thread was drug into the gutter to where you felt you had to respond. 

Randy


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a smallish layout in that it has 8 foot curves in some places. We have a big lot for where we live, which is a semi-urban area, but we decided to restrict the train to an existing garden, partly because we thought the small scale was more charming. Our railroad is a joint venture and while my wife and I don't always agree about what we want it to look like, the collaboration is fun. I'm gradually downsizing the equipment because smaller stuff seems to scale better to me and to her. 

I like to see the really big stuff running on other people's layouts, which are optimized for big stuff. It's just not the direction we've taken.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So, Lownote, post some pictures so we can all see your railroad. 

Randy


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

See the link under the picture in my signature? 

It's all described here: http://chnm.gmu.edu/courses/magic/westover


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I started the "Largest Garden Railroads" thread mainly as an inspiration for us as a group and I suspect that Randy's reasons for starting this thread were similar. We weren't trying to belittle anybody or any manufacturer! We weren't trying to intimate that one size is "better" than another or that there is any "right" way to do a Garden Railroad! These threads were meant to give us something to admire and aspire to but also to_ inspire_ us and to re-energize our own interests! So bring 'em on! They're all great!!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

At the risk of getting bonked again. These pics are from a temporary layout we did in May. It was done with all R-1 but one corner on the outer loop. Kim and I had fun with it for 2 days. A lot of kids (and adults) were tickled to see the trains and to blow the 'whistle' (A Tyco HO billboard). We cheerfully answered all questions and gave people who asked for more information the address for this board and another. Just like we always answer the questions of those who stop when we are running at home. Just at a guess we had about 500 people stop, look and ask questions that weekend. (It was a small, mostly informal show on the first dry weekend in almost a month)

























































Would I have even ATTEMPTED to do this with larger equipment, probably not. The ground was far from level and the car was already FULL. 


Oh, and I've found that smaller layouts and equipment also hold the edge with women because they think they are 'cute'---- making it much easier to get that all important first construction/land grant.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice temp layout Allen.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 13 Jun 2010 06:39 PM 
Oh, and I've found that smaller layouts and equipment also hold the edge with women because they think they are 'cute'---- making it much easier to get that all important first construction/land grant. 

And sometimes, they come home with a few "plants" for you too!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, thanks. I just wish I had more pictures of some of the earlier layouts, and some of the displays I did over the years (30 or 40 mall shows, half a dozen pre-schools, 2 libraries, etc.). I lost an awful lot of stuff when my old business domain lapsed, and yes, when my now ex-wife purged anything that was mine from the shared computer. Who ever thinks to back that kind of stuff up? I still have the memories, but those are kind of hard to show someone else.


And Johnn, taking meds is nothing to be ashamed of. Would you make fun of Mrs Reilly for treating her illness? Nick, that's a 2-2-0. Nice car, btw.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

One of my favorite garden railroads is built with 2' radius curves--SandyR's railroad. When I was living in the northeast, I spent many afternoons watching her trains run around the Dogleg Gulch RR. The gardening was top drawer (and since the railroad was small, I got the cuttings to try to fill in my decidedly-not-small dirtpile dragon). The railroad was landscaped so that the curves looked like they had no choice but to be that tight. But the key to its success was the trains. They matched the railroad. She wasn't trying to run GP-anythings or cars that had no business being on curves that tight. Her largest loco at that time was a Lionel 0-6-0; and most often, it was LGB porters on the point. The rolling stock was equally short, and if the train got longer than 4 cars, it was a special occasion. It just fit. To this day, it stands out as the best example of small space garden railroading I've seen. I wish I could find the photos I shot of it. 

As for my own "small space" railroad, my first line here at the house was squeezed into a 10' x 20' garden. 










I did use larger than 2' radius curves (4' 6" radius), but considering my previous railroad (the aforementioned dirtpile dragon) was 100' x 40' with 600' of track, this was teeny-tiny--about as small as I could reasonably go with the trains I'm running. If I had to go "small space" again, I've since discovered some great industrial prototypes that ran near the EBT in Mt. Union that are just begging to be modeled. 

Later, 

K


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

here some of the few pics i got from my last layout. 
(before digital photography i did not take many pics) 
















































and an impression of the new layout: 





















btw, Nicky, a really fine car. (would have been worth its own offtopic thread)


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

I nominate the Daisy Beach Railway 

http://home.cogeco.ca/~daisybeach/


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 12 Jun 2010 08:19 PM 
And one more piece of food for thought tonight as i get my Drinky Drinky on is, You say the EGGLINER is one of the best selling things to come to market, But you must relize that if it werent for guys like myself and others that want bigger and better stuff this little piece of ARISTOCRAP would have never appeared because there wouldnt have been no streamliners wear the ends were used to make this thing, RITE............Rite








So in closing lets try to get along big or small we all enjoy our trains no matter how we use them. Now that Pastor Nick has said his piece, its strip club time. Nite all. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ there goes that extra piece of rolling stock i wanted this week....



Oh come on Nick, go ahead admit it, we all know you've got a Butterfly Eggliner hidden out in the garage don't you









BTW Nice new ride!!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have about 12 ft of track on the porch.

I'd love to get the bumblebee eggliner for the Botanic so when the little kids are looking for the ladybug, the bumblebee might come out.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 14 Jun 2010 01:10 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 12 Jun 2010 08:19 PM 
And one more piece of food for thought tonight as i get my Drinky Drinky on is, You say the EGGLINER is one of the best selling things to come to market, But you must relize that if it werent for guys like myself and others that want bigger and better stuff this little piece of ARISTOCRAP would have never appeared because there wouldnt have been no streamliners wear the ends were used to make this thing, RITE............Rite








So in closing lets try to get along big or small we all enjoy our trains no matter how we use them. Now that Pastor Nick has said his piece, its strip club time. Nite all. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ there goes that extra piece of rolling stock i wanted this week....



Oh come on Nick, go ahead admit it, we all know you've got a Butterfly Eggliner hidden out in the garage don't you









BTW Nice new ride!!!










Thanks Vic, Car is sweet isnt she. As far as a the eggy thing goes, only if someone hid it in there...............


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The Daisy beach is probably my all-time favorite garden railway. How's the new line coming pete?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, I think you're on to something here. 

I think Nick is a Closet Egger!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, that picture really mess with the mind.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 14 Jun 2010 07:00 PM 
Vic, I think you're on to something here. 

I think Nick is a Closet Egger! 

A closet Kool aider maybe?














Who knows, stranger things have happened he he he................. The only eggy thing i have is like Ray S's mono rail thingy.... very cool little item. I was hopen to bring it to Miks and kormys this year but their still mad at me..........................


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, we'd have to actually CARE to be mad... hehehehe

Bring it on over, but let me know a few days or so in advance so I can make sure we have some decent beer and a couple pounds of bratwurst.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Nicky, you wanna come over? anytime! but do regauge your car, before you try to run it on my layout. 

if the ticket is too expensive, try Red Bull. they say, it gives wings...


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 15 Jun 2010 10:48 AM 
Nick, we'd have to actually CARE to be mad... hehehehe

Bring it on over, but let me know a few days or so in advance so I can make sure we have some decent beer and a couple pounds of bratwurst. 

Stop & pic me up in that sweet ride on your way!

Chas


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Some great little layouts!!!! Give some nice ideas and inspiration 
Good looking indoor RR korsmen 

Steve, unfortunately The Daisy Beach isn't among us anymore... See http://home.cogeco.ca/~daisybeach/2009.fall/index.html 
Such a shame! It was really something special.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Steve, unfortunately The Daisy Beach isn't among us anymore... 
What??? That's a major bummer! Hopefully it's being planned anew? 

Later, 

K


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Among the finest garden railways I've seen (in pictures) were Jim and Jennifer Slater's Budklley Bumblebahn, built on Mamod (0 gauge, 32" radius) track in raised planters and Chip Rosenblum's series of 2' radius planter layouts. One of the Slaters (Jennifer, I think) was a landscape designer and Dr. Chip is just plain crazy. (If you're reading this Chip, I mean that in the nicest way!) In both cases, substantial artistic skills and efforts were applied to small canvases, with great results. 

I spent several years running live steam on a 5 x 8 foot table, a circle of 2 foot radius track extened with three and 1/2 foot straights and the whole thing skewed to fit. 19 or 20 feet, total. I also had a folded figure 8 -- two two-foot raidus loops joined by a cross-over that my grand-kids ran electric on for about a year. All great fun, even the (very frequent) crashes. (Lehmann Porter and rolling stock.) 

I have great respect for those who build large garden layouts, although the sheer size and high-speed trains isn't what turns me on. I am more enchanted with a pokey lokey and a couple of cars on temporary track, with something blooming and a bee, butterfly, or hummingbird showing interest. But that's just me. 

Run what you brung guys, and enjoy what you like. Regards, Mike


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I like to think that my garden railway is a happy medium. Big enough to run some trains, do some switching, and display some buildings, but small enough not to be a maintenance headache. 

The bench is an integral part of it.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Everyone that has posted pictures so far and to those that will, I thank you for sharing the great pics of your small worlds.
So keep posting those pics. 

Randy


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...0637950305
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...0637950305
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...0637950305

I consider my RR small. R1 switches and some curves as small as R1.
Long trains would not look good.
Hope the links work.
Ralph


----------

